# Frustrated with my GSD..not listening to me



## Eagle (Jul 3, 2011)

Rudy is a male cross breed GSD,he is now 11weeks old..During day time and because the weather is a hot in my country most of the time he is sleeping..When he is in a playing mood i really can not control him, he is biting my ankles,hands...shoes,,socks and no matter what i try he will not stop. He will only stop when i put him the leash and take him out in the back yard to play. He is also sleeping in my bedroom (after his 3rd round of vaccinations he will be sleeping outside the house), and when he wakes up he has a tendency to jump on my bed. Today i tried everything..gave him his chewbones,...his toes...even my shoe but it just didn't work,he kept jumping on my bed and biting my hand and arm. I yell at him ..slap him at his back legs..push him down and all the time i was yelling STOP but nothing seemed to work. When i tried to put his leash to take him outside again he bite me again this time a bit harded i know he was only trying to play but i got so angry that i gave him a very strong slap in his back legs..i know that he was in pain because he cried and went in the kitchen and pee and he wasn't coming back to the bedroom. I felt really sorry for him but on the other hand am very frustrated because he is not listening to me at all. When he wants to play-bite he will do it no matter what...when he wants to jump in the bed again he will do it no matter what i do..I am against teaching a dog with violence ..hope somebody can help a bit?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:congratulations: Give yourself a pat on the back. You took your frustrations out on a baby. You hit him and scared him so much he peed and hid from you. 

Just to be clear... What I just posted is sarcasm.

You have been given solid advice in your previous threads. Have you taken any of this advice? Have you read any of the past threads in the puppy section ...like teaching bite inhibition? The puppy is normal. The puppy is acting just like a puppy is supposed to. Perhaps owning a dog is not for you.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> :congratulations: Give yourself a pat on the back. You took your frustrations out on a baby. You hit him and scared him so much he peed and hid from you.
> 
> Just to be clear... What I just posted is sarcasm.
> 
> You have been given solid advice in your previous threads. Have you taken any of this advice? Have you read any of the past threads in the puppy section ...like teaching bite inhibition? The puppy is normal. The puppy is acting just like a puppy is supposed to. Perhaps owning a dog is not for you.


Couldn't agree more.
There are MANY threads in the puppy and behavior sections with LOTS of good advice for the many, many people who went through or are going through your experience. Read them all before asking for more advice. After reading them you won't need to ask.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

sorry, you can't say you're against teaching a dog using violence. because that's what you're doing. there is no perhaps about how owning a dog is not for you, if you are going to continue loosing your temper. when you a raising a dog or a child you must have patience. please re-think how you are handling this situation and figure out how you can get some control over your behavior before you hurt rudy and ruin any chances you might still have of a good relationship with him. 

and i realize things are different in different countries and cultures, but rudy should not be sleeping outside (unless you are).


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

katieliz said:


> and i realize things are different in different countries and cultures, but rudy should not be sleeping outside (unless you are).


:thumbup:


----------

